# Pooch Test



## Joseph (Nov 5, 2010)

Hello there, Mary was mated on 20 December,

I took these snaps a few days after she was mated:










And this is one I took now,










What do you guys think?
Thank you!!


----------



## SkyesRanch (Nov 11, 2010)

Need more information, how long ago was she bred? I think it looks like she may be.


----------



## Joseph (Nov 5, 2010)

Thanks for looking, she is an old girl still in milk. I took her to the billy on 20 December, I don't want to dry her off unless I know she is in kid given that this may be her last chance considering her age.


----------



## SkyesRanch (Nov 11, 2010)

She very well could be bred. That would mean she is almost 3 months along. I would watch her.


----------



## Joseph (Nov 5, 2010)

Thanks again, it is interesting, it is really hard to tell precisely when she is in heat, and I took her to the buck based on vaginal discharge and increased "vocalism", but was pretty convinced she didn't take based on her possible coming into heat at the next cycle.

What made me thing again was that her belly seems to be growing. It is really obvious from this angle in this picture but it might be a bad angle to snap, so I am still unsure though.










Thanks again!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

well if she is indeed 3 months pregnant then you still have one more month you can milk her before I would start drying her off. I like my does to be dry one month before kidding. SO in that time you can try to feel for kids.

put your hand in front of her udder and then push up while you push in on her right side. Hold that postion for a bit and feel for the flutter movement of the kid/s you may have to try this a couple times before you actually feel anything.


----------

